# Is sata 3 backwards compatible with sata 2



## Achilles1600 (Jun 30, 2010)

is sata 2 dvd drives compatible with sata 3 cables


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 30, 2010)

They are all compatible. I don't think there's really such a thing as a SATA 3 cable actually. I was under the assumption that a SATA cable is a SATA cable.


----------



## Achilles1600 (Jun 30, 2010)

funny because some guy on this site once told me that sata was compatible with sata 2 the cables that is


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 30, 2010)

I think they're all compatible with each other.


----------



## Achilles1600 (Jun 30, 2010)

im on my brothers ps3


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 30, 2010)

And that relates to this discussion how?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 30, 2010)

sata 3 HDDs wont work in sata2  normally, there may be jumpers that can be set on the HDD to lower its speed to 3Gbps


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sata is Sata.

they all work together.

just like USB 1.1 2 and 3 all work together.



All sata drives work with any sata connector.




if it has a problem, use the jumper on the drive to set the Sata speed lower.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 30, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> Sata is Sata.
> 
> they all work together.
> 
> ...




*NOPE thats all wrong.*
My sata  doesnt work on sata 1 mobos.
dont confuse usb with SATA, thats would the 2nd most foolish thing.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 30, 2010)

funny.. i have never had a problem with Sata.

and i guarrente i have used a lot more HDDs then you in both Old and new motherboards.

infact i just installed a sata 2 HDD into a 2003 PC 3 days ago...... 

no problems at all.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 30, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> Sata is Sata.
> 
> they all work together.
> 
> ...





de.das.dude said:


> *NOPE thats all wrong.*
> My sata  doesnt work on sata 1 mobos.
> dont confuse usb with SATA, thats would the 2nd most foolish thing.





slyfox2151 said:


> funny.. i have never had a problem with Sata.
> 
> and i guarrente i have used a lot more HDDs then you in both Old and new motherboards.
> 
> ...




Please just tell eachother you're wrong a few more times, don't mention any actual sources and then allow me to just add some nasty comment. It's what I do.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA#Backward_and_forward_compatibility 


Also, achilles1600. You and I both know your brother doesn't even have a PS3.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 30, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Please just tell eachother you're wrong a few more times, don't mention any actual sources and then allow me to just add some nasty comment. It's what I do.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA#Backward_and_forward_compatibility
> 
> ...



i am my own source 


had he post again i would have gotten 15 links stating Sata compatible with 1 2 and 3.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 30, 2010)

here! im posting again!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> *NOPE thats all wrong.*
> My sata  doesnt work on sata 1 mobos.
> dont confuse usb with SATA, thats would the 2nd most foolish thing.



i can assure you it does work. You may have a poorly designed SATA I controller which requires the jumper to be set on the back of the HDD, but most of the time you dont need to bother and it just works.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i can assure you it does work. You may have a poorly designed SATA I controller which requires the jumper to be set on the back of the HDD, but most of the time you dont need to bother and it just works.



na i think the mobo is f'd up, he has it for like 4-5 years!!!


----------



## animal007uk (Jun 30, 2010)

Some sata2 drives state that they will work with sata 1 but don't even have a jumper. The only problems i had a few years ago with old sata chipsets was mixing up hardrives, IDE + Sata = nope. I now do the same on me new mobo and all works fine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2010)

yes, you wont have the full capability of the SATA 3 port if the drive is SATA 2, or you wont have the full capability of a SATA 3 drive if the port is SATA 2


----------



## whiteandnerdy670 (May 31, 2011)

If I have a SATA3 harddrive and a motherboard with SATA2 ports will they be compatible?


----------



## GSquadron (May 31, 2011)

No
I mean, you can work with your harddrive, it will be functional, but it will not have the real speed it has


----------



## Peter1986C (May 31, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> No
> I mean, you can work with your harddrive, it will be functional, but it will not have the real speed it has



Do SATA3 HDDs (mechanicval drives that is, no SSDs) actually reach SATA3 speeds?


----------



## whiteandnerdy670 (May 31, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> No
> I mean, you can work with your harddrive, it will be functional, but it will not have the real speed it has



im getting the HDD in a parts combo on newegg, i just needed to know if they would be compatible. Thanks.


----------



## whiteandnerdy670 (May 31, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Do SATA3 HDDs (mechanicval drives that is, no SSDs) actually reach SATA3 speeds?



not even close :shadedshu


----------



## whiteandnerdy670 (May 31, 2011)

whiteandnerdy670 said:


> not even close :shadedshu



older SSD's would get up there and new SSD's are near the SATA3 max speed.  But Disc type HDD's are still pretty slow in comparison.  you's want SATA2 for any disc HDD since they're faster than SATA1 can handle.  Somehow i know all this but cant figure out (with out help) if SATA3 drives work with SATA2 motherboards


----------



## cheesy999 (May 31, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Do SATA3 HDDs (mechanicval drives that is, no SSDs) actually reach SATA3 speeds?



they don't even reach sata 2 speeds


----------



## GSquadron (May 31, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Do SATA3 HDDs (mechanicval drives that is, no SSDs) actually reach SATA3 speeds?



In no way. The speed of SATA3 you see is theorytical and the physical speed is another one
Though SSD's pourpose is speed, so if what you say was true, than NONE would buy ssd's


----------



## whiteandnerdy670 (May 31, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> In no way. The speed of SATA3 you see is theorytical and the physical speed is another one
> Though SSD's pourpose is speed, so if what you say was true, than NONE would buy ssd's



?????????????????????  I think your meaning got "lost in translation" (unless you're typing in english, either way i have no idea wth you meant).


----------



## DanishDevil (May 31, 2011)

HDDs cannot fully saturate the SATA 3Gb/s bus. SSDs have overcome the barrier of SATA 3Gb/s, so the timely release of SATA 6Gb/s allowed SSDs like those controlled by the Sandforce 2000 series of controllers to get room to breathe. 

Some SATA 6Gb/s HDDs will benefit slightly from the faster interface by allowing faster burst rates, but it will make little to no real world difference for a little while.


----------



## Widjaja (May 31, 2011)

SATA 3 is like making the river wider so to speak.
I have come across some people who state they are selling SATA 2 SATA cables.
Yes I bought one and there was no difference between my old old sata cables which came with an old SATA150 motherboard and the one I bought.


----------

